# Burial site in Dorset.



## Rosemary (Jan 3, 2009)

London, Dec 31 (ANI): 



  Archaeologists have found more than a dozen skeletons thought to be thousands of years old, at an ancient burial site in Dorset, England.
  Archaeologist David Score said that they had catalogued finds from almost every period of human life. 



  It really added to knowledge of the Bronze and Neolithic eras, he said. Building the relief road has given archaeologists an excuse to excavate and record finds dating back thousands of years, he added. 



Archaeologists uncover 1,000 yr-old burial site in England

_I’ve only just discovered this  internet site and just look at all the finds I’ve missed out on.  Really happy that excavations are done before any new buildings take place._


----------



## Boneman (Feb 28, 2009)

A police spokesman said they were confident of making arrests shortly.....


----------



## Rosemary (Mar 1, 2009)

Boneman said:


> A police spokesman said they were confident of making arrests shortly.....



Oh great!  Just make sure they don't take off with yours as well, Boneman


----------



## Precision Grace (Mar 1, 2009)

have you seen the video? 
Weymouth Relief Road archaeological investigations - Dorset For You

look out for the rubber boots and headmaster at the end


----------



## Rosemary (Mar 2, 2009)

I don't have anyway to view the video PG but it was great to read that they found a burial and a 'barrow'.


----------

